# Suunto vs ProTrek vs G Shock



## readyme (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey all, I'm hoping to get some info. 
I'm looking to get my first ABC watch and each of these companies carry one I like. 
Does anybody have experience with all three by chance?

Suunto Core
ProTrek PRW-3100 (or 3000)
G Shock Rangeman 

They seem to have many of the same features... specifically I'm interested in accuracy and usability. 
Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

From what I gathered in reading older threads is that Suunto makes a great ABC instrument that has a watch function. Pro Trek and now G-Shock make a great watch with some ABC functions. My choice was simple. A watch was more important than ABC functionality so I chose Pro Treks. I had a Rangeman and sold it due to small digits and a compass that was way to small to read. A long time member (who hasn't posted in a while, Hiker) used Casio Pro Treks exclusively. I'm not sure which Mountain Range he was on, but I believe he was a guide or something similar over in The Big Mountain Ranges. 

If you will actually use it for its intended purpose, you may like the Suunto since, I believe, it has altimeter lock so your altimeter does not fluctuate. Some may complain or gripe about the lack of WR on the Suunto. Don't let that deter you. Others have posted no issues with water submersion problems.


I really think you need to ask the moderators to move your thread to the Casio G-Shock forum for more input on the Casio's. A lot of those guys also have Suunto's as well.


----------



## readyme (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Rocat. 
I'm definitely leaning towards the PRW-3100. The clear screen totally sets it apart (in my mind). 
I like the Rangeman, but it is huge while the numbers are small (and cramped due to the compass). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Some of the members here also have high praise for the Garmin Fenix 3 and the earlier Fenix 2.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

readyme said:


> Thanks Rocat.
> I'm definitely leaning towards the PRW-3100. The clear screen totally sets it apart (in my mind).
> I like the Rangeman, but it is huge while the numbers are small (and cramped due to the compass).


If the bigger size is okay, you may also want to consider the PRW-3510, because it has standard lugs that make it easier to use aftermarket straps.


----------



## readyme (Aug 28, 2013)

GaryK30 said:


> If the bigger size is okay, you may also want to consider the PRW-3510, because it has standard lugs that make it easier to use aftermarket straps.


I love the fact the 3510 has standard lugs, but the size of the 3100 wins the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

readyme said:


> I love the fact the 3510 has standard lugs, but the size of the 3100 wins the day.


It's a shame Casio chose not to use standard lugs on the PRW-3000/3100. It would have been easy to do so.

I have the previous generation PAW-2000-1 that has standard lugs. It's about 3mm bigger in diameter than a PRW-3000/3100, but even thinner (by about 0.7mm). At 11.3mm it's one of the thinnest ABC watches that Casio has ever made, plus it has the duplex display that Casio has now abandoned.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

You really can't go wrong with the PRW-3100. I was originally leaning to recommend that to you but I thought you needed a more robust ABC watch so I recommended the Rangeman. If a smaller slimmer watch but with bigger and cleaner screen is what you prefer, go with the PRW-3100. The bracelet is comfortable and more versatile for day to day wear. I love mine.


----------



## readyme (Aug 28, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> You really can't go wrong with the PRW-3100. I was originally leaning to recommend that to you but I thought you needed a more robust ABC watch so I recommended the Rangeman. If a smaller slimmer watch but with bigger and cleaner screen is what you prefer, go with the PRW-3100. The bracelet is comfortable and more versatile for day to day wear. I love mine.


I appreciate your recommendations. 
I just keep finding new options... so I just keep posting for more ideas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

dunno about the core, but its lack of solar / rechargeable battery is a turn-off. 
but I have been looking at the suunto traverse, and i usually look thru manuals first before getting a piece just to see how user friendly it'll be... and the suunto with everything needing to be done thru multiple manuals is kinda not too user friendly. 
but it does have gps and notifications so that's a plus. 

the fenix meanwhile has too long of a lug to lug for my wrist.... so even tho its quite similar to the traverse... was never in real consideration. 

as for the Rangeman and prw3000... well i have both...and i like them both. 
i also have the prw3500 which i was planning to flip for that suunto traverse... but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

readyme said:


> I appreciate your recommendations.
> I just keep finding new options... so I just keep posting for more ideas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's fine brother, take your time. When the time is right, you'll pull the trigger.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

For the PRG-300/3100, 300 series, you can buy the adapters from this model. PacParts and Casio call them End Pieces. The writing can come off if you so choose. Then you can slide yourself a 22 or 24mm nato right on the watch. You will need one 12H and one 6H end piece.

The adapters are about a third of the way down.

Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


----------



## readyme (Aug 28, 2013)

Everdying said:


> dunno about the core, but its lack of solar / rechargeable battery is a turn-off.
> but I have been looking at the suunto traverse, and i usually look thru manuals first before getting a piece just to see how user friendly it'll be... and the suunto with everything needing to be done thru multiple manuals is kinda not too user friendly.
> but it does have gps and notifications so that's a plus.
> 
> ...


Yup. After doing some reading about the Suunto, it is a no go. Too many menus to scroll through and short battery life leaves it off my list.


----------



## readyme (Aug 28, 2013)

After checking out "too many" watches, the PRW-3000 (currently on sale at Amazon) seems to be the winner. If for nothing else, the screen is so easy to read. The digits appear to be twice the size of digits on any other watch.
I am considering the 3100 for the "newest in new" clear screen, but with a positive display the 3000 seems to be perfectly legible.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

readyme said:


> After checking out "too many" watches, the PRW-3000 (currently on sale at Amazon) seems to be the winner. If for nothing else, the screen is so easy to read. The digits appear to be twice the size of digits on any other watch.
> I am considering the 3100 for the "newest in new" clear screen, but with a positive display the 3000 seems to be perfectly legible.


IIRC the positive for both have basically almost the same legibility.
its only when it comes to the negative that the newer screen pulls ahead.


----------



## readyme (Aug 28, 2013)

Everdying said:


> IIRC the positive for both have basically almost the same legibility.
> its only when it comes to the negative that the newer screen pulls ahead.


This is what I have been told by owners. 
If you gotta have a negative display, the 3100 is almost as legible as the positive display.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StupidNinja (Nov 13, 2015)

Being a firefighter I would suggest you avoid the PRW3000 and go with the PRW3100.

The aluminum bezel on the PRW3000 damages very easily.

The bezel of the PRW3100 is stainless steel.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

All are great watches, and I think it really comes down to what *you* want in a watch!


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

StupidNinja said:


> Being a firefighter I would suggest you avoid the PRW3000 and go with the PRW3100.
> 
> The aluminum bezel on the PRW3000 damages very easily.
> 
> The bezel of the PRW3100 is stainless steel.


Great advice!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

The bracelet is titanium in the PRW-3100 I believe.


----------



## Dabrador (Dec 21, 2010)

Rocat said:


> For the PRG-300/3100, 300 series, you can buy the adapters from this model. PacParts and Casio call them End Pieces. The writing can come off if you so choose. Then you can slide yourself a 22 or 24mm nato right on the watch. You will need one 12H and one 6H end piece.
> 
> The adapters are about a third of the way down.
> 
> Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


Rocat - could you elaborate on this? I've got the PRW-3000 and would love to replace the stock strap with something else. Given the proprietary design, it's been difficult finding replacement straps.


----------



## Captain Starbucks (Nov 10, 2008)

I have the Core and just recently bought a PRW 2500 with moon and tide graph. 

I love them both, but for very different reasons. 

Core is the obvious mountain watch. I bought it specifically for backpacking/elk hunting 7-8 years ago and the altimeter is scary accurate, always has been and has never left me guessing. The storm alarm works and works well. It's display is easier to read by far because it's bigger for my 45 year old eyeballs. As far as battery change, you can get them anywhere, change them with a quarter or dime, and takes less than 2 minutes. It's a non-event. I change mine every September regardless of what the indicator says. I've also had it scuba diving to 85 feet with no issues, although it's not my go to dive watch, it works. 

ProTrek is great for water sports. I live on the ocean, fish, dive, dig clams, etc so I absolutely love the tide graph and moon phase. The barometer is off according to the pressure, it has no lock and is just like an airplane altimeter, it can be off by several hundred feet per day. It works fine, just like an old steam gauge but I since I own both the Core and the PRW 2500, I'd never even consider taking the ProTrek in the mountains. I'm sure it would work just fine, but you'd have to constantly adjust it. Core is right on all the time, every time. I do like that the PRW has a lot of info available at a glance. The Core you have to go through the menu. 

The obvious choice is the Suunto Traverse Alpha, but my mantra is low maintenance and reliable. I'm not about to bring a bunch of chargy crap in the woods on an 11 day elk hunting trip.


----------



## readyme (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you for the first hand info Captain Starbucks. Much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Starbucks (Nov 10, 2008)

You are welcome. 

After doing some light reading on the GPS watches, sounds like you're better off just getting an ABC watch, using your smart phone apps, and getting a dedicated handheld GPS when you are in places that the smart phones won't work. 

My Core coupled with a Garmin Rino radio/GPS is a solid combination. Rino has never come out of the woods with less than 50% charge after a week of as-required use and no charging, and I can see exactly where my buddies are and we can send each other our coordinates of a kill as required. 

My techie nerd brother in law brought his smart phone with GPS/terrain maps loaded last year on an elk hunting trip. He had to charge daily. Not a problem since we were horse-supported, but the extra weight/bulk of charging do-dads in addition to an normal 75 pound pack on a normal back packing trip is not welcome.


----------



## readyme (Aug 28, 2013)

Agreed. GPS watches sound cool, but damn they suck battery power. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Dabrador said:


> Rocat - could you elaborate on this? I've got the PRW-3000 and would love to replace the stock strap with something else. Given the proprietary design, it's been difficult finding replacement straps.


Sorry,

Just checked back in on this thread.

O.k., The two adapters (end pieces) are specific to the top and bottom of the watch case (mainly for the writing on the adapters such as Pro Trek and then Triple Sensor). To remove the straps carefully use two small flathead screwdrivers, I use a #00 or a #000. The strap bars spin freely. You will use one screwdriver to hold the strap bar, which is a male female threaded bar. Trying to unscrew just one side will have you going nowhere. After you secure one side so it does not spin, unscrew the bar from the other side. You will need a little force to break the adhesive that holds the male part in the female threads. Unscrew them, remove the straps and remove the little underside wings. Install the adapters, tighten up the strap bar snug but not over tight. You do not want to strip the threads. Do not worry about using anything like a loctite. It is not necessary.

Once the adapters are installed, you will just slide the nato strap though the guides. And Viola', you are good to go.

Here is a picture from a fellow member (Time4Playnow) showing off one of his PRW3100G with the adapters. Look closely at the pictures and you will see what I am talking about with how the adapters install and look with the strap on.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/new-prw-3100g-3jr-aka-goldilocks-protrek-2711202.html


----------



## fwafwow (Jul 29, 2018)

readyme said:


> Hey all, I'm hoping to get some info.
> I'm looking to get my first ABC watch and each of these companies carry one I like.
> Does anybody have experience with all three by chance?
> 
> ...


What did you end up deciding? I know this is an old thread, but I feel your pain. I went from G-shock, to ProTrek, back to G-shock and now I'm torn between the ProTrek and Suunto Alpha Traverse. I hate the idea of charging a watch, but I guess I charge my phone and it is more important. (I had ruled out the Core due to the battery complaints.) Now my issue is to focus on the fact that my eyes suck and some of the cooler watches have functions that are almost impossible to see. Do I give up some of those functions, or go for a GPS device that has a watch attached?


----------



## readyme (Aug 28, 2013)

Honestly I just skipped the ABC watch. I got a G Shock GA-800 and couldn't be happier. I use GAIA app on my phone for GPS, and am happing with how things are working. 
For the cost of the ABC watches, I just couldn't justify one.

- - - Updated - - -

Honestly I just skipped the ABC watch. I got a G Shock GA-800 and couldn't be happier. I use GAIA app on my phone for GPS, and am happing with how things are working. 
For the cost of the ABC watches, I just couldn't justify one.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Owned all three back to suunto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

SUUNTO HAVE ALARM STORM and diving meter have good best from casio
but its messing some great fonctions likek : solar charging afterglow light atomic time


----------

